
The US rocket program has veered off course yet again - robin_reala
http://qz.com/476230/the-us-rocket-program-has-veered-off-course-yet-again-and-that-means-paying-russia-more/
======
hga
Predictable that those wishing to spend directed dollars on the much more
expensive and less safe (SRBs) Senate Launch System would kneecap the private
alternatives.

